# Replace HAFX fans



## douglatins (Jan 16, 2011)

Should i replace my HAFX fans to those white ones from NZXT? would id look great?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 25, 2011)

i guess you need to take a look at the spec first, does the NZXT give the better performance than the stock fan? if the answer is yes you could replace it


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 25, 2011)

don't do same mistake as i do, i pick up high speed NZXT 200m 1500rpm and put it in upper side the empty one in haf-x, and turn it on only for one minute cuz it was so load so noisy, so if u don't care about load fans it will be ok for u or stick in what u have cuz other low speed fans will be same performance.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 25, 2011)

Hwy micropage whats the nam e of the actress in your avatar again ? Thx


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2011)

NZXT ones are really good and move shedloads of air, if you like the look of them buy them!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 25, 2011)

Try the company SilenX also. Good price and silen but moves air like a submarine turbine moves water.


----------



## happita (Jan 25, 2011)

120mm - I would get a good Scythe S-Flex
140mm - I would get a Noctua
200mm - I would get an Antec Big Boy


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 26, 2011)

FrozenCPU has a 220mm from Yate Loon fwiw. Looks like the 200mm fans that are in the Corsair 600t. Link

I don't know about the HAF X but I know the 932 has 9 blade 220mm fans and the Yate Loon is 11 blade for what ever that is worth.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 26, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> FrozenCPU has a 220mm from Yate Loon fwiw. Looks like the 200mm fans that are in the Corsair 600t. Link
> 
> I don't know about the HAF X but I know the 932 has 9 blade 220mm fans and the Yate Loon is 11 blade for what ever that is worth.



Sorry my question sir but what FWIW stands for?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 26, 2011)

200mm wtf ??!! Why don't you put a Pontiac Sunfire radiator fan instead?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 27, 2011)

MohawkAngel said:


> Sorry my question sir but what FWIW stands for?



for what it's worth


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 29, 2011)

MohawkAngel said:


> Hwy micropage whats the nam e of the actress in your avatar again ? Thx



Wow man that out of topic 
Her name is nikita willy, i guess you gonna crash ur heart on her


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2011)

tbh i kinda wondered who she was too lol

@mohawkangel Pontiac sunfire fan? hmm... well car fans do use 12v.. but how many amps does the thing draw lol. I think the pontiac fan would be too loud tho. now i have thought of using my old trucks radiator as a giant water cooling system before.... but that'd just be nuts lol

@OP, could you link to the fans your talking about? also i couldn't find the specs for the fans that come with the HAF-X, if the NZXT are better spec; quieter and more airflow, same airflow and quieter, or more airflow and same noise level, then yea go for it.

... do they have pontiac sunfire's in brasil? also... did you name your rig after the evil reaper ship from Mass Effect?


----------

